# Scholarships for overseas students in Australia



## Editor

................................................................


----------



## staramedia

I'm an graduated student of Aerospace Engineering, however I want to study MBA in Australia. What is the conditions to apply for a Scholarship of MBA? thanks!


----------



## myfoever

My Husband would like to teach there, when we get chase to move.


----------



## forestyuan2014

Some scholarships have conditions attached, such as the receiver will have to leave Australia after graduation.


----------



## bilalali

Hi everyone.

This is Bilal here. I have got full fee waiver at Australian National University for my PhD in Business and Economics. But no funding. 

Now I am going to apply for my visa. I got to know that I have to show my financial capacity of covering living expenses since my fee is already covered so I just need to show that I do have sufficient money to cover my first year living expenses in Australia. 

My uncle has transferred 23 lakhs in my bank account two days ago and I am going to apply for visa in 4 days. But I cannot show ''source of income'' because this is the money which my uncle has given me.

So can anyone please tell me if ''source of income'' is mandatory to be shown?


----------



## 239722

Hello my friend according to me 'source of income' is important to show. It is required by embassy


----------



## bilalali

lovepreet1997 said:


> Hello my friend according to me 'source of income' is important to show. It is required by embassy


Hi. Thank you Preet. I got my visa recently. But I had shown enough evidences of my financial capability more than my earlier description on this thread.


----------



## 239722

Hi bilal congrats on getting visa. Can you please tell in how many days you got visa. It has been 4 weeks of my application still no visa . Already missed orientation. Probably have to defer my course.


----------



## bilalali

lovepreet1997 said:


> Hi bilal congrats on getting visa. Can you please tell in how many days you got visa. It has been 4 weeks of my application still no visa . Already missed orientation. Probably have to defer my course.


Thank you 

This is my timeline

File Submission 4th Feb
Acknowledgement 11th Feb
Medical 12th Feb
Additional documents requested 18th Feb
Additional documents submitted 20th Feb
Visa Granted 23rd Feb
No Interview


----------



## bilalali

lovepreet1997 said:


> Hi bilal congrats on getting visa. Can you please tell in how many days you got visa. It has been 4 weeks of my application still no visa . Already missed orientation. Probably have to defer my course.


When exactly did you apply? Are you done with medical? You applied you PhD scholarship?


----------



## 239722

I have applied for bachelor of mechanical engineering honours at university if south Australia


----------



## bilalali

lovepreet1997 said:


> I have applied for bachelor of mechanical engineering honours at university if south Australia


Good Luck!


----------



## 239722

thanks and same to you


----------



## rangla

hello bilal,
I have few questions regarding financial requirements for students visa
i got admission in phd and now i have applied for scholarships.my university fee is 43000 AUD/year . if i get scholarships it will cover 
tuition fee up to 30000/year AUD
It includes travel allowance (AUD 3,000)
Health and travel insurance
establishment allowance ($AUD 4,000)
monthly stipend ($AUD 3,000
with the given circumstances, How much bank statement will be required if my wife and 3 years child also apply for the visa 
your opnion and help will be highly appreciated


----------

